# New Smilies



## Frederik Magle

Due to popular request we have added some additional smilies:

A LOL smiley: :lol:

A tiphat smiley: :tiphat:

A trumpet smiley: :trp:

A little devil: :devil:

A very angry little guy: :scold:

And, lastly, a waving smiley: :wave:

I hope you will enjoy these new additions.

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## Air

:tiphat:


----------



## Grosse Fugue

:trp::tiphat::devil::scold::wave:


----------



## rojo

Well, it's about time! :scold:



:devil:

:lol:


Thanks for this, Frederik. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

:tiphat:

Thanks mods. (I luurve smilies!!)

:trp:


----------

